# Gaia Furs?



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 29, 2010)

I know most of us are older than most Gaians, but I'm making this thread for FAF members who still go there. Post a link to your profile, yadda yadda.

Mine

After grinding for days on end to get three consecutive Inari's Beads from the marketplace, (>500k each), I'm almost burned out. (That was weeks ago)


----------



## Tabasco (Oct 29, 2010)

I used to, but the community is just godawful and the gold-per-post thing encourages a lot of especially retarded posts just so the users get more gold.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Oct 29, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I know most of us are older than most Gaians, but I'm making this thread for FAF members who still go there. Post a link to your profile, yadda yadda.
> 
> Mine
> 
> After grinding for days on end to get three consecutive Inari's Beads from the marketplace, (>500k each), I'm almost burned out. (That was weeks ago)


This made me miss dolphin mania... I should've grinded for gold when they still allow it.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 29, 2010)

Used to go there, but replaced it with this. Of course, I have no intention of giving away my precious items.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 29, 2010)

Was there for a long time. Heard about the fandom there, left for half a year to enjoy jutuub, got to FAF, quit my furry jutuub connections, stay in FAF, did a trolling comeback, see how many accounts were closed due trolling in jutuub, and return to FAF.

That place is a shithole.


----------



## Tally (Oct 29, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> That place is a shithole.


 
Accurate description of Gaia right here folks.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 29, 2010)

Tally said:


> Accurate description of Gaia right here folks.


You would not believe the amount of cybersex in Gaia Towns. Some 14-year-old girl(?) tells me to follow her into a secluded area for some pathetic semblance of intimacy; I follow her there and then close the window with a simple "fuck you". It feels so good!
For me, Gaia isn't so much a valuable community as it is a source of cheap entertainment!


----------



## Willow (Oct 29, 2010)

Gaia is a terrible place now and I only go there to yell at people.


----------



## RockTheFur (Oct 29, 2010)

Only one question...
What the hell is Gaia?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 29, 2010)

RockTheFur said:


> Only one question...
> What the hell is Gaia?


 
Read first post
It has a link

and by the concept, Gaia is a site where people can make their personal avatars, and do things like second life on a web browser with a forum like and shopping like system.
It's more like Gayia onling.


----------



## Vo (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah, I remember when the Gaia forums were kind of nice, but some few years back it became a cesspool of wannabe /b/tards with too much time on their hands, and too little self-esteem to be civil to anyone.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't go on the forums.  All of my discussions take place in either owns or on zOMG (their MMO thingy), where you walk around as your avatar.


----------



## Willow (Oct 29, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I don't go on the forums.  All of my discussions take place in either owns or on zOMG (their MMO thingy), where you walk around as your avatar.


 I can't stand to be in the towns for more than a few minutes just because of all the people trying to get people to typefuck with them. It's really sad how desperate they are. 

The forums are slightly better, but not by much.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 29, 2010)

Willow said:


> I can't stand to be in the towns for more than a few minutes just because of all the people trying to get people to typefuck with them. It's really sad how desperate they are.
> 
> The forums are slightly better, but not by much.


 
I like to pretend to come on to them, and then reject them harshly at the last second.
I have also created a special avatar for Halloween inspired by an FAF thread. It is now uploaded!


----------



## Willow (Oct 29, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I like to pretend to come on to them, and then reject them harshly at the last second.


 It is pretty fun


----------



## MelodyDragon (Oct 29, 2010)

My gaia fur is not complete yet.... I only have the uncanny form and base outfit.
Still need alot and I have no GC to get some of the stuff I need.
* sighs abit *
On gaia, I am LolaDarkrose.


----------



## Miffeh (Oct 30, 2010)

Used to go there when it was half decent.  Now its all trolls and 14 yo's with makeup on.  (No offence to any 14 yos).

To old for that these days.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 30, 2010)

It's good for picking up underage chicks.

"Want to see my _rare item_?" *creepy wink*


----------



## SirRob (Oct 30, 2010)

Why was this moved to Three Frags Left? Gaia's primarily a forum. :|


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 30, 2010)

Gaia Online...you mean that PEDO grounds


----------



## MelodyDragon (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm 27 and I am on gaia with no intention of ever doing anything ' sexual ' with the 20 and below crowd.
I already has a bf irl and he is on gaia too.
So I am happy with what I have for the time being.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 30, 2010)

MelodyDragon said:


> I'm 27 and I am on gaia with no intention of ever doing anything ' sexual ' with the 20 and below crowd.
> I already has a bf irl and he is on gaia too.
> So I am happy with what I have for the time being.


 27


I left gaia at 17...and there are folks at 27 on it...

Totally justifies that its full of pedos now

I advise both you and your BF to get off Gaia


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 30, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> 27
> 
> 
> I left gaia at 17...and there are folks at 27 on it...
> ...


I found a 40-something year old mother on Gaia. In zOMG no less!


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 31, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I found a 40-something year old mother on Gaia. In zOMG no less!


 I remember they had a poll a long time ago showing only 1% of Gaians were over 30 to which everyone pretty much went
"MoFos, you suppose to leave at 20 as after 21 it makes you creepy"


----------



## Zenia (Oct 31, 2010)

Pff I know a few grandmothers on Gaia.

Anyway, I am 27 and I am still on there, though less active now than before. I primarily stick to two art guilds and the Art Discussion forum, though I go to Gaia Community Discussion and post when I want people to commission me. Works pretty well. My profile is here. I started on the site a week after it started, and a day after my 20th birthday.


----------



## Willow (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm actually on Gaia right now..forum people are stupid.


----------



## Plantar (Oct 31, 2010)

That's why I stopped going there. Signed up early 2004, the forum was nice.  Newer crowds brought different people. All of them retards.

With that said...Me.

I stop on once in a while. Play zOMG sometimes, it was fun for a while.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 31, 2010)

Willow said:


> forum people are stupid.


Right you are.


----------



## MelodyDragon (Nov 2, 2010)

The forums of Gaia have all gone terribly wrong.
I will agree to that one.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 2, 2010)

MelodyDragon said:


> The forums of Gaia have all gone terribly wrong.
> I will agree to that one.


The forums always been wrong/horrible/bad, just got worst with years


----------



## MelodyDragon (Nov 2, 2010)

so true. I feel bad for those who jion at the worst times though.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 2, 2010)

I've barely touched the forums.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 2, 2010)

Gaia is bad and you should feel bad.

Back in the day, gaia wasn't bad but now it is a god-forsakened shithole with teenagers, pedoes, and furfags with less than half of their balls intact.


----------



## Maisuki (Nov 2, 2010)

I think I should be glad I never joined Gaia..


----------



## Pine (Nov 2, 2010)

I've never played Gaia or had an account, but one of my weeaboo friends played it and I could tell it was shit just by looking at it for 5 seconds. I also looked at the community as well, and the last time I've seen that many idiots in one place was at the county fair.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 2, 2010)

The main forums that people tend to visit are the ED (extended discussion), GD (general discussion), and LD (Lifestyle discussion).

Guess which one has the most shit in it?


----------



## Mayonnaise (Nov 2, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The main forums that people tend to visit are the ED (extended discussion), GD (general discussion), and LD (Lifestyle discussion).
> 
> Guess which one has the most shit in it?


I'm inclined to say GD and LD.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 2, 2010)

Radio Viewer said:


> I'm inclined to say GD and LD.


 
I remember the GD used to be a large haven for trolls, prommies, and general idiots alike.

It seemed that the trolls were on a schedule to create threads with shock images each day, with the exception of Caturday.
The mods there were incopetent and would not take action unless people went on a report spam spree.

The LD is just one big giant hugbox. Literally.
If you dare make a general criticism to their chosen lifestyle, such as bestiality (I kid you not), they would black list you from the thread and report you. 

The ED was a forum for idiots playing intellectuals. Sometimes you'd get trolls creating Relgious based threads to rile up the masses and create butthurt for their benefit of lulz.


----------



## Zenia (Nov 2, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I remember the GD used to be a large haven for trolls, prommies, and general idiots alike.


Still is. NOw their big thing is to do picdrop threads. Like, everyone has a photo of themselves in their sig, and someone else will post it in a new thread and be all "THIS PERSON IS SO UGLY/CUTE!" ... I was in there one day, was going to randomly pick avatars to draw for free... and that is all I saw in there. That and people being incredibly mean for no reason at all. Nobody got art. I just went to a different forum to find people.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 2, 2010)

Zenia said:


> Still is. NOw their big thing is to do picdrop threads. Like, everyone has a photo of themselves in their sig, and someone else will post it in a new thread and be all "THIS PERSON IS SO UGLY/CUTE!" ... I was in there one day, was going to randomly pick avatars to draw for free... and that is all I saw in there. That and people being incredibly mean for no reason at all. Nobody got art. I just went to a different forum to find people.



I check on my Gaia now and then to see if any old RL friends have been on in the recent months/weeks. last week, I had decided to check on some forums...and I left. 

But it's the GD, people are going to be a jerk for no specific reason at all, except to be a wank. People who are looking for a Hugbox go to the Lifestyle discussion thread.


----------



## jeff (Nov 2, 2010)

Willow said:


> I'm actually on Gaia right now..forum people are stupid.


 
are you physically handicapped (this sounds so awful, im just genuinely wondering not being a dick about it)


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 2, 2010)

I just checked my Gaia all the stuff I own are now worth fucking alot of money :V


----------



## Catilda Lily (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm on there.
Karate chop kitten...yes there is a story behind the name.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Nov 2, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I check on my Gaia now and then to see if any old RL friends have been on in the recent months/weeks. last week, I had decided to check on some forums...and I left.
> 
> But it's the GD, people are going to be a jerk for no specific reason at all, except to be a wank. People who are looking for a Hugbox go to the Lifestyle discussion thread.


 
I'm a nice GDer.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Nov 2, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> I'm on there.
> Karate chop kitten...yes there is a story behind the name.


Tell us.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Nov 2, 2010)

Radio Viewer said:


> Tell us.



I got it when I was studying Tang Soo Do. We got to have a Halloween party and I was wearing cat ears and my outfit. Not a terribly interesting story but a story none the less.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 4, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> I'm a nice GDer.


 
Liez and deciet!!


I know there are nice GDers in the subforum, but the "prommies" sometimes drown out the good.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 4, 2010)

I would always hang out in the GCD. The community there hated the GD and Life Issues forums. Actually, I'm pretty sure they hated everything. Hey, now I remember why I like this place so much!


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I would always hang out in the GCD. The community there hated the GD and Life Issues forums. Actually, I'm pretty sure they hated everything. Hey, now I remember why I like this place so much!


 
Between the Jerk-circle/spam, psuedo-intellectuals, and a giant hugbox, I can see FAF being more homely.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 4, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Between the Jerk-circle/spam, psuedo-intellectuals, and a giant hugbox, I can see FAF being more homely.


Call me crazy, but I disagree with that. FAF's not much better, it's just different.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Call me crazy, but I disagree with that. FAF's not much better, it's just different.


 
Rabble rabble!

You disagree with me!
I throw red herrings at you!
Yiff in hell! :V


----------



## SirRob (Nov 4, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Rabble rabble!
> 
> You disagree with me!
> I throw red herrings at you!
> Yiff in hell! :V


I haven't been there in over a year, so my memory might be a bit fuzzy. But there are a bunch of similarities between the two forums. Circle jerks, pseudo-intellectuals, and general douchebaggery.


----------



## Maisuki (Nov 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I haven't been there in over a year, so my memory might be a bit fuzzy. But there are a bunch of similarities between the two forums. Circle jerks, pseudo-intellectuals, and general douchebaggery.


 
Sounds like just about any online forum.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I haven't been there in over a year, so my memory might be a bit fuzzy. But there are a bunch of similarities between the two forums. Circle jerks, pseudo-intellectuals, and general douchebaggery.


 and every other forum existing on the internet :V


----------



## Atona (Nov 4, 2010)

Huh. Completely forgot about Gaia. I collected a ton of shit there, I should probably try to sell my account. If I don't, I feel like I've wasted like 5 years there; buying DIs/MCs every month, taking part in all the stuff.

I stopped a little while after the cash shop. Since I was an item collector, it became a little too much for my wallet. 
The funniest part was that I never, ever wore any of them. Ever. Maybe one MC. But I was
A: too paranoid of my account getting hacked
B: Too conscious of fashion over expense.
Maybe I should start playing around on it again, and avoid the hoarding.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Nov 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I haven't been there in over a year, so my memory might be a bit fuzzy. But there are a bunch of similarities between the two forums. Circle jerks, pseudo-intellectuals, and general douchebaggery.


It's like that on all the forum I've been to, well, except the Helllboy one.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 4, 2010)

RockTheFur said:


> Only one question...
> What the hell is Gaia?


 
Used to be a decent forum based place to go to where you could rack up fake gold to dress up your own avatar. The problem is it went to utter shite forum wise after they went on an advertising spree. The avatar thing is still pretty cool.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Nov 4, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Liez and deciet!!
> 
> 
> I know there are nice GDers in the subforum, but the "prommies" sometimes drown out the good.



I don't know what Prommies are.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 4, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> I don't know what Prommies are.


 
Prommies are a term for faux internet celebrities in forums. On Gaia-Online, the General Discussion has it's set of ever changing "Prominent members" that consider themselves prommies. Think of it as a title you never want if you are intelligent. It literally does say "You have no life". It's because you have to be on constantly enough so that the ADD of the userbase doesn't kick in and make you non existent.

I never managed to become known as a Prommie there...I take that as a great accomplishment.


----------



## Saintversa (Nov 4, 2010)

one of my friends made me one and she made me some samurai cat avatar.. pretty cash. 8P


----------



## SirRob (Nov 4, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> and every other forum existing on the internet :V


Yeah, so... More power to me.


----------

